# [EVDL] Jim Husted?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >Anyone know if Jim Husted is around?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of R. Matt Milliron
Sent: Saturday, May 19, 2012 5:20 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jim Husted?



> you wrote:
> >Anyone know if Jim Husted is around?
> >
> >Anyone local around to check up on him?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For those on the list who don't know who Jim Husted is , he is a long time
motor repair man ( and I'm sure many other thing ) . I met him at a open
house in tampa Florida . EVnetic's put on the event , ( the place where the
Solition1 is made . did I get that right Jeff , ) I think they even bought
lunch . We opened up a motor and Jim talked about the finer points of DC
motors , At one time he posted a lot of good information on DC motors ..
Sending good thoughts ( not e mails ) his way , and maybe those that don't
know him will get to once his is well again.
Steve

>From Audrey
For someone like me, hearing and seeing all these guys around an
electric motor, talking, touching, tweeking it.. like a bunch of
little boys.. did my heart good.. AND I learned a LOT about Electric
Motors !! Jim is one real smart man... and a sweet heart too !!!
best thoughts from both Steve and I.

-- =

Steve & Audrey
Your Green Shed Team
772-971-0533
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

